# Baby goat with swelling under neck? Thyroid problem?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

There was a newborn goat born yesterday, and I noticed that it had swelling on its neck below his cheek. It feels as if the swelling is even on both sides of his neck. Is this a thyroid problem? Besides that swelling, he seems to be drinking lots of milk and is very alert and healthy looking. Will it go away as the goat gets older? I attached a photo of it as well.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like a milk goiter


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Possibly milk goiter since he is drinking a lot of milk.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

hmmmm. That is very young to develop a milk goiter. I tho't it usually came a bit later on after a few weeks old.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I also think he doesn't have a milk goiter. He had that lump probably since he was born, the picture is of him a few hours old. Personally, I think the lump is also more hard than a milk goiter (some of our lambs had milk goiter) . I read something about does having a iodine problem that causes things like that on the baby, is that possible?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

paint his tail web with iodine and see how quickly its absorbed...if it absorbs fairly quickly, then you indeed have an iodine def. ....you can feed mom kelp or iodized salt and baby should get enough through her milk


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Happybleats: will the swelling possibly go away if he is iodine deficient and then gets a certain amount of iodine through his mom?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..I believe it will go down as his need is met..you can also paint moms tail web and see how fast she absorbs it...here is a good article

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/iodinedeficiency.html



> Goiters can exist in newborn kids. Thyroid deficiency can cause stillbirths or kids can be born weak and hairless or with very fine haircoats. Such kids are sluggish and grow poorly. They may or may not develop skin lesions. Cobalt deficiency and its accompanying Vitamin B12 deficiency can also cause goiters.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

One of my boys baby goats has a similar lump. The boys have always said the kid had a fat neck. I just noticed it last night and she is about 6 weeks old. It feels like it is on the front and sides of the windpipe. 

Above it is recommended to paint iodine on the web of the tail and if it absorbs quickly then she is iodine deficient. What is quickly (minutes, hours, days)? The kid is on milk and feed now. If she is deficient, what would be the best method of treatment?

It could be a milk goiter. I just looked it up and it looks like a milk goiter. The kid was born small, but is growing and looks good now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not real sure how quick it needs to be absorbed, but it is the fastest way to get iodine into the system..I would think if you paint the iodine on this evening and by morning its gone..then I would treat...you can add Kale or iodized salt to your herds diet..the article above gives some info on that as well..


----------

